# X Pen



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi everyone! I am looking to buy an x pen for my small puppy. I"d like him to have some extra room to play/wee wee pad/sleep while i'm at work. I do not want to buy the iris- i have heard of many puppies jumping out of it. any suggestions are much appreciated, thanks in advance! :ThankYou:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can purchase a seabreeze petite pen with a top.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

You can also get a top for the Iris xpen. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-CI-604-Panel-Exercise-White/dp/B006UJGFZY/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386817328&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=iris+xpen+top[/ame]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I really like mine:

Pet Playpen 45" Exercise Puppy Dog Pen Kennel Folding Design Easy Storage | eBay

Mine doesn't have the top, but I'd get the top next time. Grace can't jump out, but my sister's dog does.

It fits both Gus and Grace, so would definitely fit a bed a pad, some toys, water etc.

I love it because I can fold it up into 3 different sizes.

I keep it tiny for when Grace is just using it to rest in.... then it's like a little cave. I can make it small where it fits just the two beds for them... they stayed like that today when I went out. I think they like it smaller.

Then when it's fully open it fits their beds and some toys and a water bowl.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> I really like mine:
> 
> Pet Playpen 45" Exercise Puppy Dog Pen Kennel Folding Design Easy Storage | eBay
> 
> ...


I bought one like that as well. I really like it and the pups love to play in it. Unfortunately, if I try to close Katie in it she starts chewing on the door. I ended up buying the iris one as well. It works very well at keeping her in one place when I need to run an errand

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

really? Maybe i'm just being overprotective about the iris one?

I saw a few videos on amazon where the puppies jumped over the top of the iris pen and i got all paranoid thinking he'd get hurt! Do either of you have the top to it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

graciesmom that pen is awesome! I might buy it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

YouTube will make you paranoid for sure!

Many have been successful with the Iris pen's top.

You could go with the grey xpen (most commonly used for human babies/toddlers).... I've seen many people use those.

As for chewing... I've been lucky and Grace nor Gus (probably why Grace isn't) has never been a chewer of anything that isn't theirs...


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I had read about smaller dogs climbing out/jumping out of the Iris pens, so I bought a taller one initially and put her in that when I first got her from the breeder. I watched to see if she would climb it, she never did.

I then got the shorter one. Found it much easier to work with, since I could easily step over the panel to get inside to take the water out, etc. Was concerned that as she grew perhaps she would jump out or climb out of it.

She is now eleven months old and has never done either. I feel very confident in using the shorter one, and use the taller one as a backup if I need a pen in another room.

I am a big fan of the Iris pens, if one ends up having a dog that can't jump out or climb out of it.

It is so easy to move around, disassemble, and the shorter ones are very easier to step over.

I don't have experience with other type pens (other than a traditional wire crate for potty training).

Linda


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think it would too depend on the size of your dog. Different people have different opinion of what "Small" actually is, and it depends on the dog. My Izzy at 10lbs would be able to jump over it and because she is a jumper. She tries to jump on the kitchen counter when we are using the dehydrator on their chicken treats. Jojo who at 8lbs, is almost the same size but is NOT a jumper. He won't even try to jump in the car or on the bed. He prefers to be picked up.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I love my IRIS one and never had a problem. I bought two extra sides and made it larger.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use the Iris but I have this one too. It's heavier and sturdier than the Iris. It's not as easy to take down and travel with it, but I really don't think a small dog can get out! Thesoft sided one like Tori showed, didn't work for us. It was chewed on and could be unzipped. 

North State Superyard XT Portable Playard - Walmart.com


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's the picture.


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

thank you everyone!


----------

